# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My Ball Python a few pics

## Krispy

Well, sorry but my #1 pet is a snake. There i said it... lmao. This is Shiva(cmon nerds what game series?) Age about 4. About 4.5ft. Ive never looked i to morph but know shes not normal. This poor thing was my first rescue man... i cut someones grass, they were broke and said they bought a snake a few months prior and didnt know why it wasnt dead... broken tank and all. Years and alot of work later here she is! Head shy as all ball pythons usually are. But decided to show off and open up for me to get a pic.





Btw: the 40g breeder she calls home is planted and very much alive.

----------


## Krispy

Heres another good one of the tank. Please pardon the cold temps i had just put the lid back on after cleaning the tank. We feed her in a seperate tub.

----------


## Lija

Wow! Just wow! And she kinda looks like he  :Smile:  just a pic, what do I know lol

now explain me how on earth s/he is nit crashing everything inside? My girl is crashing even wood chips, she is also a rescue. Happened to escape from somebody and sneak out into a a home washroom. A lady went there and saw her, jumped on a toilet and called firefighters, and these brought her to our clinic. She was tiny tiny snakey back then.

you gotta tell me how you set up everything here and why it's still alive, I wanna do it too!

----------


## Xavier

Beautiful snake!

----------


## Krispy

> Wow! Just wow! And she kinda looks like he  just a pic, what do I know lol
> 
> now explain me how on earth s/he is nit crashing everything inside? My girl is crashing even wood chips, she is also a rescue. Happened to escape from somebody and sneak out into a a home washroom. A lady went there and saw her, jumped on a toilet and called firefighters, and these brought her to our clinic. She was tiny tiny snakey back then.
> 
> you gotta tell me how you set up everything here and why it's still alive, I wanna do it too!


Actually thats a funny story. Since snakes rely on belly heat to digest, there is no drainage layer. However, we do have to use a soil moisture meter to make sure im not too saturated. Like i usually rant, most of my uva needs are met by 56-65k full spectrum grow bulbs. Uvb, and an infared.  But, like in the joshs frog moss thread, a 56k GE full spectrum Color Effects bulb (twisty) works also for mild uva. The soil is bioactive diy we found on another forum. With some All natural orchid bard soil mixed in. Mist lightly 2x daily. And walla. I use the ultrasonic cool mist experiment too which helps alot with the moss. 
The soil compacts as the snake roams. She may be a wee dirty for a day or 2. Lightly pack it with your hand.
In the tank is:
Ivy: ground plant, any light, high water consumption. Handles slithering and trampling very well. Can be purchased in a veriety of shades/colors
Pothos: come on now, if it dies ill poop myself. Any light, can be hung anywhere on anything, broken stems root anyways. Personally i hid my main cluster behind a large fake nat geo stump(cool hide) it keeps her from the main cluster... 
Croton(the big plant): thick stemmed, flexible large leaves. We tested this before trying it, ya can grab the leaf mid way and push it straight down. Takes effort to break them. This needs to be near a wall. Maybe a piece of fake vine or suction cups with string? We have a foam background so i made staples, picked a leaf, and pinned it around the narrow/stem area to the background. Mind you, if tubby goes ham, im putting the staple back up in the morning. The plants roots are doing good so theres not much issue. 
The long grass: name unknown but its a house plant. It just grows like nuts and doesnt care about trampling. Id recommend this for large frogs as well. Its impressivly durable. 
The moss: ugh all outdoor harvested. 10:1 bleached, then soaked in hot water. Some soil left on it. Its best to place a piece of bark under any moss. The moss will root and process the bark. Your humidity is key to the moss. Our fogger grows it like a G. Regular misting on the moss if you spray. Cool enough we have a few woods plants growing out of the moss as well. Were not sure what they are besides some grasses and forest floor covering plants, which i think is an awsome thing. 

Well heres a ton of pics! 




















On a cell phone... sweet god my thumbs hurt

----------

Lija

----------


## Lija

That's just too good to be true lol im fairy sure my monster would crush it all, I believe she is about 6lb, may be more now, she can eat medium sized bunny and it won't be vsible in her belly lol not that I can convince her eat a bunny, she is very picky like most bp.
will go try to take pic.

----------


## Krispy

Well now im excited! Sounds like a big girl. Were still on rats because its head is finally trying to catch up to her belly. It is a daily poke at setup but i am IN LOVE with all natural setups. Believe me, in 3 years since she was about a foot long weve been through alot of experiment plants. Fatty squooshed them all lmao. This setup so far is the most rugged. 

I dedicate a few hours a day to daily upkeep on them all. Saturdays are our sob days

----------


## Krispy

Shoulda put the pics n stuff in the viv section. Really freak people out lol. 

I used to be a regular on ball-pythons.net  when i surpassed them i grew bored, came back a year later to an almost dead site. Tried to help. Just no life.  The wife loves frogs and im a herp nut so. Here we are. Now she wants all kinds of books and courses fml... To support it im going to sell most of my wood enclosures i make from here out. Phew so much....

----------


## Lija

The thing is.... Most herp nuts are ending up here  :Smile:  just look at me lmao

i hate keeping anybody in a rack systems or "snake enclosures", love naturalistic look!

----------

Krispy

----------


## Krispy

> The thing is.... Most herp nuts are ending up here  just look at me lmao
> 
> i hate keeping anybody in a rack systems or "snake enclosures", love naturalistic look!


I also, would hate life in a white shoe box...

----------


## Krispy

Ah tank evolution. Added a brom. Couldnt help myself. Also added another palm grass and a red ivy in the back.



Mwa ha ha

----------


## Krispy

This is the last one i swear. Everyone on the bp site interrogated me about my lid/lighting. Man i spun their heads off with the tank. Anyway. Exo Terra $35 at my local petsmart(sale). 2 switch job.



Funny... just noticed you can see part of the new build in the background.

----------


## Xavier

:Frog Surprise:  What new tank are you building?!?  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Krispy

Well... i do believe it to be an upgrade for our red eye leaf froggies. The home i made them now is only 18x18 and i feel that it is too small. So. The new one is 24x24 lol. Still in the making im afraid. This is from just now. Were waiting on our final seal layer to cure. Baking it sort of with 2 normal bulbs. These wood jobs sure hold heat and humidity well. 

Once cures its time to wood putty, sand, stain, the gloss/seal. We were thinking a red mahogany with some nice trim. Once complete i will find an nice according size stand or end table and mount it. Im currently debating a small drain valve out a back corner for the false bottom as well, being as this baby will be fully alive. 





Well. This is where we stand so far. Were making a foam back and partial side background as well. Debating wether to plant the sides or not...

----------


## Xavier

:Frog Surprise:  Awesome!  :Big Applause:

----------


## Joey

To say I'm a little in love with your naturalistic viv for your snake is an understatement. In the UK they don't seem to be a thing that is really done for them, which is sad. Unless they are a real arboreal species.

----------


## Krispy

> To say I'm a little in love with your naturalistic viv for your snake is an understatement. In the UK they don't seem to be a thing that is really done for them, which is sad. Unless they are a real arboreal species.


Same on this end of the pond. Not too many people take the time to make a bp as comfy as it wpuld be in nature. They are a bit... destructive lol. But being planted thickly she loves it. All maintenance in the morning now it, checking for poo and re fluffing the ivy and maybe the palm grass. The massive support on the brom has kept her from her attempts to kill my poor croton in the back. The croton is mighty tough but she tries to perch her big butt on the leaves lmao. Shes species confused i think lmao. Shive you are noooooot a tree frog hahahahahaha.

Went moss harvestin yesterday. Should the wife and i make a sanitizing moss thread for the viv section? And thoughts?

----------


## Krispy

Well. Before morning poke and prod, heres a night of tromping. I told ya damage control isnt bad. Refluff the ivy, fern, look for poopies, and let it go lol. Heres a pic of her tromping about and the next morning.





Just need firm roots, lots of ground cover, and some time.

----------


## Annie742

Oh I love snakes.  That has to be THE best setup for a snake I have ever seen, very impressive!

----------

Krispy

----------


## Stephanie

What a cool idea for a snake. I've got a corn and I am looking into redoing his set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Double post... stupid phone

----------


## Krispy

> What a cool idea for a snake. I've got a corn and I am looking into redoing his set up 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Id have a blast planting a corn snake... Theyre a farm snake mainy, so think of where a field and the edge of the woods would meet... Ivys, taller grasses, mosses, twigs, so much fun! You could even to the woods edge as the cool side and fields edge as your warm side! They get long, but stay thin, so it wont need as much upkeep as tubby here lol. I think keeping them as close as you can to what nature would provide is highy beneficial for any animal. 

Lemme know how it goes or what ya decide to do! Btw we had an albino that we had to rehome for someone(just not my cup of tea). But noodles was an awsome snake. Corns are full of personality!  And escape artists lmao.

----------


## Stephanie

Yes I'm in the process of trying to design a new set up. I have a 50 gallon Lon tank for him. We are looking into making our own realistic hides, lots of cool info and tutorials online. I'm not sure I want to do a full planted set up but I would def like to incorporate some of your ideas as well. Maybe a happy medium. My corn is full of personality like you said. He is very mild tempered and very curious. I take him out regularly. He will be four this year. I'm trying to do a second shelf style climbing area suspended above his substrate with added hides to keep him active. He loves his wrapping paper roll, I recently bought a 2" 2' plumbing pvc pipe so when he poops I can sanitize instead of throwing out his hide. 🐍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

Good thinkin. Our noodle loved her plastic coconut... For plastic plants we suggest thrift store shopping. $20 did 4 tanks... i dont knot what you have there near Baahstun(lol pittsburg joke) but our local walmart had super nice fake macho ferns. 10:1 bleach em then dry. Feel free to cut up plastic plants. Just remember: dab a drop of candle wax on the cut end to cover the steel wire and seal it. Keeps from rust and poking your baby.

Setup for real plants is the bizzotch, maintaining after is easy. Fakes are cheap, but require constant removal and claning. So its a pick and choose thing.

----------

Snappi13

----------


## ColleenT

Pretty snake. i have Rosy boas, and i just started with them this past fall. i have 2 females that are old enough to breed, and one male who is for them, and a 2 yr old male who THINKS he is ready for the ladies, and one small female born in sept.

----------


## Krispy

> Pretty snake. i have Rosy boas, and i just started with them this past fall. i have 2 females that are old enough to breed, and one male who is for them, and a 2 yr old male who THINKS he is ready for the ladies, and one small female born in sept.


Weve looked at rosies before! How big do they get? Ive also been looking into blood pythons. 

Gimme a minute to upload ro photobucket ill post a pic of me n the redtail.

----------


## Krispy

This is mocha. I can say i WAS friends with her owner till i took her(he was soo bad as an owner, it was ugly)

The head lump was there from the day she showed up at burtons. Its from her box falling and a sinus break. After alot of time at the vet its there but fine. From day 1 loved me, falls asleep in my hands, and falls asleep/hangs out with her head and body on my chest. She knows my heartbeat and it calms her. Even after 4 days at the vet, she ran right to my chest and passed out... 

Almost 7ft

The other baby

----------


## ColleenT

> Weve looked at rosies before! How big do they get? Ive also been looking into blood pythons. 
> 
> Gimme a minute to upload ro photobucket ill post a pic of me n the redtail.



Rosys are small which is why i chose them. i don't have a lot of room in my house. The adults are 3-4 ft at most. there are so many localities which all have different colors, so i have Bay of LA, which are my current breeders, and i have anza Borrego's for the future breeders. I have a hypo anza borrego male and a Blue Anery female. the photos are of Sharon, my younger female Bay of La, and of Cleopatra, my baby blue anery.

----------


## Krispy

Wow! That pewter blue is amazing! They stay thin like that or get chunky? I know blood pythons get to be fatty boombatty....

----------


## ColleenT

> Wow! That pewter blue is amazing! They stay thin like that or get chunky? I know blood pythons get to be fatty boombatty....



no, they stay slender-isn, but they do get meaty. they look more like the shape of a garter snake than of a ball python. i am hopeful my Blue anery will become a bit more intense in color when she is older.

----------


## Krispy

Well, while tank clean and feed, some giant **** just sneezed with the ph/moisture probe in the soil and...








Broke my effin brom at the dirt...... not my day i suppose...

----------

